# supply house coyote derby



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

did anyone go to the mountain states/contractors coyote derby just wondering who won this year and how many dogs they got


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

No. And I don't hunt anywhere in the area after these hunts. Talk about educating all the dogs in an area. These hunts in my opinion are the reason so many hunters get frustrated with coyote calling and hunting. It's just my opinion, but not only do a lot of rookies go out, they teach beginners bad tactics. I know some of you love these social events, but if you want to really become a good coyote caller and hunter, in my opinion, stay away from the events.


----------



## LongShot (Dec 15, 2008)

Six dogs won is what i was told.


----------

